# Does Anyone Know Where Can You Find Feature Of The Month On The Site?



## Blue_Berry (Jul 12, 2017)

I like looking at inspiration when it comes to hair progress and growth. I usually look at feature of the month sometimes fir inspiration and continuing a healthy hair journey and regimen.

I was wondering were I can find the feature of the month posts. I haven't been able to see them on this forum anymore for a while.


----------



## Keen (Jul 12, 2017)

Do they still have that? I remember there used to be a thread each month for feature of the month.  I haven't seen one in years.  I liked it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 10, 2017)

We should bring it back.


----------



## beverly (Aug 12, 2017)

thanks for the question & for reminding me.  I still have all of the old files. I have had that on my to do list to bring back, it was just a little problem with putting it back up when we upgraded to the new software. I will have that as a plan to put back up and re-implement by the end of the year.


----------

